# " No banter " logo / warning ....



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

See so many threads totally de railed by people having the crack and a laugh, do you think we should be able to add a "No banter " logo somewhere so people can leave it well alone and keep on topic.

Its just a thought, it would be a difficult one TBH, people spoil other peoples thread and then complain when there own is spoiled.

Just wondered your opinions.

:thumbup1:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone see that episode of Thundercats last week?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Not on the internet it won't...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I think it would be a great idea but sadly don't think it would work.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I like the idea,but I fear UKM may not abide to it


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Lmao rectus


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> Not on the internet it won't...


It would be hard to police at first but once people got used to it it would settle down.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Gonna have a ****** tonight I think


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I love the idea, but you get those incessant jesters of UKM that just won't let it rest. There'd probably be less banter on threads that don't have the logo.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> I love the idea, but you get those incessant jesters of UKM that just won't let it rest. There'd probably be less banter on threads that don't have the logo.


But the MODS can delete the posts if reported as and when required.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

wouldn't that not make the site more conservative?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

tony10 said:


> wouldn't that not make the site more conservative?


Only on threads that the rule is applied to.

Many PPL like banter in threads they make.

Others prefer straight BB talk


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Please respect the srs tag brahs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tony10 said:


> wouldn't that not make the site more conservative?


It would only be on threads where the op requested it mate.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I think it would be a great idea but sadly don't think it would work.


it would work if they got banned for not adhering to the ''no banter'' rule


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> it would work if they got banned for not adhearing to the ''no banter'' rule


I would hope it wouldnt come to that mate TBH but fair point.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

To be honest i dont mind banter not that i make a huge amount of threads..its when the b*tch fights start that it gets too much..

Take note Johnny Lee and Fat :whistling:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Can we talk about zzzzy or what ever his name is here milky? Hope my point is made ;-)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I don't know tbh milky there's only so much policing a man can do and men can take plus the fact one of the main reasons this site is so busy and a fun place to be is the banter


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I don't know tbh milky there's only so much policing a man can do and men can take plus the fact one of the main reasons this site is so busy and a fun place to be is the banter


Not tryng to spoil things mate just think it may improve a few journals and threads about gear etc.

I love the banter but see many threads spoiled by it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think an optional 'No Banter' tag to some threads is a good idea so long as people do actually respect it. It would have to be very obviously displayed in the thread too so that there's no way anyone tempted to post could miss it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I think an optional 'No Banter' tag to some threads is a good idea so long as people do actually respect it. It would have to be very obviously displayed in the thread too so that there's no way anyone tempted to post could miss it.


ANY TROLLING WILL RESULT IN ALL YOUR REP POINTS REMOVED AND/OR A POSSIBLE BAN


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> I think an optional 'No Banter' tag to some threads is a good idea so long as people do actually respect it. It would have to be very obviously displayed in the thread too so that there's no way anyone tempted to post could miss it.


Possibly a little logo in the corner or something mate, l dont know.


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

You've changed man


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:3118684 said:


> Not tryng to spoil things mate just think it may improve a few journals and threads about gear etc.
> 
> I love the banter but see many threads spoiled by it.


I know what you mean bud but if anybody makes a relevant joke or whatever in a banterless thread does that constitute banter? You know what I mean

Rob and Flinty even tried a banterless journal and everybody respected their wishes but the journal was sh!t so I'm on the fence here mate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I know what you mean bud but if anybody makes a relevant joke or whatever in a banterless thread does that constitute banter? You know what I mean
> 
> Rob and Flinty even tried a banterless journal and everybody respected their wishes but the journal was sh!t so I'm on the fence here mate


It was Flintys journal that made me think of this TBH.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

martiecbs said:


> You've changed man


Ha ha, l havent mate l swear, just never had an idea before !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> I don't know tbh milky there's only so much policing a man can do and men can take plus the fact one of the main reasons this site is so busy and a fun place to be is the banter


This^

First thing Breda has ever said that is sensible :whistling:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Will mean members like myself are totally screwed as i have no intelligent input to give and cannot help but joke. :crying:

Good idea i reckon :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lukeee:3118907 said:


> This^
> 
> First thing Breda has ever said that is sensible :whistling:


Please... I have made many a sensible post, they just go unnoticed


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> Please... I have made many a sensible post, they just go unnoticed


Prrrrooooooommmmmmmiiiissssseeeee


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> Please... I have made many a sensible post, they just go unnoticed


I've noticed them buddy... last one was at the beginning of March if I recall right?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my rule of thumb is i take the pi55 if in gen con all other areas are serious , unless its appropriate .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74:3119167 said:


> I've noticed them buddy... last one was at the beginning of March if I recall right?


Wow, I've been leaving serious posts left right and centre all night and the last one you remember is march... I think I need to work on my delivery


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> Wow, I've been leaving serious posts left right and centre all night and the last one you remember is march... I think I need to work on my delivery


Lol, you just need to take a leaf out of my book and write an entire essay each post... people give you likes and think you've just provided a load of useful info whereas all you actually have to do is type random words... when you do that four six paragraphs no one reads it and everyone just assumes it's sensible


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74:3119204 said:


> Lol, you just need to take a leaf out of my book and write an entire essay each post... people give you likes and think you've just provided a load of useful info whereas all you actually have to do is type random words... when you do that four six paragraphs no one reads it and everyone just assumes it's sensible


I don't have 6 paragraphs of waffle let alone sensible information in me mate. You however are the king of sensible waffle and I will openly admit after the 1st sentence or two I just give you a like or rep to show my appreciation for your effort.


----------

